# Great luck you've had in cubing



## Mudkip (Oct 2, 2011)

Can you remember your luckiest solve?
Was it timed? If so, what was the result?

Possible answers
OLL skip
PLL skip
Full LL skip
Few move extened cross
etc.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Oct 2, 2011)

_Really_easy f2l it was like a 13 something


----------



## Petezorzz (Oct 2, 2011)

I got a 2 move cross and a PLL skip in 1 solve, leaving me with a 16.xx, I average 21-26 ;o


----------



## RNewms27 (Oct 2, 2011)

3 move x cross, easy inserts, chameleon and pll skip. Wasn't timed but I estimate it at 12. My pb is 16.66.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 2, 2011)

timed OH LL skip

15.xx (messed up F2L)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 2, 2011)

OH PLL skip. Ended up being a low 12 when I average around 25.


----------



## Hovair (Oct 2, 2011)

pll skip and easy cross lead to a 15.24 solve


----------



## ottozing (Oct 2, 2011)

using cube timer i got an easy double x cross but i ****ed up my oll so i got 22 seconds


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 2, 2011)

I had a really weird and lucky Roux solve a few days ago, sadly wasn't timed. When I finished second block everything was solved apart from 2 flipped edges in U.


----------



## Julian (Oct 2, 2011)

Accidental 4-move xcross + another pair predicted + LL skip


----------



## Cube Equation (Oct 2, 2011)

LL skip with ZZ, which I was using casually.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 2, 2011)

I had two LL skips within a pretty short period of time, both of them sub-9, and my only sub-9's as of now. 8.75 and 8.66


----------



## JyH (Oct 2, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ishment-Thread&p=601242&viewfull=1#post601242


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpTwTyxb8mk&feature=channel_video_title

CMLL skippy


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 2, 2011)

Some consecutive solves from last year::

(10.13)[PLL skip], 17.92, 16.16[OLL skip], (19.19), 16.91, 17.80, 18.33, 14.93[PLL skip], 11.70[LL skip], 14.69[PLL skip]


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 2, 2011)

I had a 6 move first layer while doing OH today. I screwed up on the CLL algorithm though, and ended up with a 47 second solve. It was good luck at first, but it ruined my average 3 of 5.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Oct 2, 2011)

1 already inserted f2l pair, OLL skip and 1/2 pll skip 20.36 i avg like 45s


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 2, 2011)

8.05 "non-lucky" PB last Halloween. I've had perhaps the most luck of anyone with competition scrambles.

Also, not to mention 12 moves to PLL. Would still have been my PB, even 3 years later.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 2, 2011)

I had a Full megaminx LL skip once


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 2, 2011)

I always get excited when I get lucky. Hence I rarely get lucky PBs.
The luckiest I've gotten was CMLL and 4a/4b skip.


----------



## Chrisalead (Oct 2, 2011)

My luckiest solved was during the last vacations. 2 move cross, over easy F2L and LL skip ! The thing is that I didn't timed it !!! But it was surely my first and only sub-10 (probably 8.xy) ! Anyway LL skips are too lucky to count as PB for me.


----------



## yoyokidify (Oct 2, 2011)

I got a scramble with a 2-move cross, and when I did 1 f2l pair I got another one made too and I got an oll skip. 22.xx solve when I usually average 32.xx


----------



## Meep (Oct 2, 2011)

2 Last-four-edges skips in 5x5 with freeslice.


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Oct 2, 2011)

LL Skip (I had two of them).


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 2, 2011)

2 OLL skips and a PLL skip in the same average, and it was official  At the time the average was PB by over a second

Also an official 2.55 2x2 single LL skip. Could have been way faster though


----------



## BC1997 (Oct 2, 2011)

3 move cross, easy F2L LL skip for the 3x3:9.53 my average is about 18
for 2x2 I had a Ri, F2 R2: got a 1.27


----------



## jrb (Oct 2, 2011)

12.38 with a 3 move X-Cross, easy F2L, Sune OLL, and U perm for PLL.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Oct 2, 2011)

LL skip 14.xx!!
PLL skip 9.59!!
PLL skip 9.34!!


----------



## irontwig (Oct 2, 2011)

31 stm 12s Petrus with just EO skipped.


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 2, 2011)

3-Move X-Cross, easy pairs, bowtie, PLL Skip without AUF. Whatever my PB is my signature, 11.xx when I was averaging 24.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 2, 2011)

-4 skips in an average of 12. First 3 solves were pll skip, pll skip, oll skip. Last solve was another oll skip.

-4 moves to solve all 4x4 centers


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 2, 2011)

2 move cross, f2l that automatically put pairs together when you inserted the pairs, LL skip 
First solve was like 8 sec, when I practiced it a couple times I get 4.22 sec. It's now my prepared solve.


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 2, 2011)

2 pll skips in a row using actual wca scrambles, but the f2l was screwed up.


----------



## MostEd (Oct 2, 2011)

Tonns of PLL skips due to using some CMLLs to do corners after making the cross on the top(2Look OLL)


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 2, 2011)

This maybe + also I've had two pll skips in a row on megaminx. One of them was where I did R' F R F' to finish the last pair instead of U R U' R' heh...


----------



## Speedmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

My single pb was 1.05 m at 3x3 and than i had a lucky cross with great f2l, it was sub 20


----------



## Speedmaster (Oct 2, 2011)

Sry it was a ll skip


----------



## Thompson (Oct 2, 2011)

Not timed LL skip. No AUF either.


----------



## buelercuber (Oct 2, 2011)

got one lately, 

it was a 1 move x-cross, then easy insertion f2l pairs, then t-oll then pll skip, i believe it was an 8 or something?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 2, 2011)

6 move X-Cross with forced LL skip. It was a 26 move speedsolve solution, and the time was only 7.11. );

Full reconstruction here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1688-Accomplishment-Thread&p=573164#post573164


----------



## CRO (Oct 2, 2011)

10.41 LL skip.

Took me long time to figure out that cube was solved


----------



## angham (Oct 2, 2011)

2 move double x-cross, oll skip in the same solve: 6.09
I average about 20


----------



## Florian (Oct 3, 2011)

i think it was a 5-move double x-cross and i had 3 LL-skips all fails


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 3, 2011)

For 3 consecutive weekly comps (38, 39 and 40) - my 2x2 average has remained 6.00.


----------



## emolover (Oct 3, 2011)

LL skip on 7x7.

That was my only LL skip though. I am unlucky when solving.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Oct 3, 2011)

Probably that 2 move first block and LSE skip (yeah... An entire LSE skip >.>).

It was a sub-8, though I don't remember the exact time. It wasn't even a PB; I turned too slowly.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Oct 3, 2011)

At Yale 2011, I had an official OH 12.30 single, PLL skip.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 3, 2011)

No AUF LL skip on 4x4 - 1 in 248832

Also an LL skip on 4x4 with an AUF.


----------



## xabu1 (Oct 3, 2011)

I had a L' D2 first block on one solve

I had a CmLL skip on another

nothing that crazy


----------



## peterbone (Oct 3, 2011)

I had a LL skip with 2 F2L pairs also skipped. Just did the cross and 2 of the F2L pairs and it was done. Didn't time it.


----------



## Godmil (Oct 3, 2011)

an old PB Ao5 included a PLL skip, an OLL skip, and an accidental double F2L insertion.


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 3, 2011)

I had a whole 7x7 edge solve and insert itself once.


----------



## MostEd (Oct 3, 2011)

I also get PLL skips on 7x7 often


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 3, 2011)

doing F2B then jumping straight to Hperm was pretty crazy - s'on video

had a few LL skips, and OLL skips on 5x5x5 (which might even be less likely than an LL skip)


----------



## Selkie (Oct 3, 2011)

had 2 complete LL skips in 1 day a few months ago (One an untimed 3x3, the other a 4x4 solve, and yes you've guessed it, untimed too )

Also had an insane scramble at the weekend. 1 move blue cross, then most pairs 3-5 movers. Glanced at the timerand F2L was done at 6.x, then I panicked and could almost taste the fullstep pb, screwed my recog, did 3 OLLs and ended on an N perm ... 20.6 

Not sure if either of these ended as luck really or FML


----------



## Dacuba (Oct 3, 2011)

2 AUFless LL Skips, both messed up.
2 or 3 normal LL Skips, all messed up. (Yes, it is unlikely to get that much LL Skips)
2 Lucky and short double X-Crosses with easy last 2 pairs in one Session, both messed up.
One Move Cross (D') with free pair and second pair found in inspection, messed up.
4 free pairs, easy OLL, messed up.

I am panicking very quickly and do rotations and stuff.

Oh and there was a normal Solve with P-Shape and PLL Skip, first Sub10


----------



## Riley (Oct 4, 2011)

I tend to get more pll skips when I'm filming than when I'm not filming. I've gotten loads of oll skips (some are forced) and only like 3 LL skips.


----------



## RebelKeithy (Apr 12, 2014)

Today on the 2x2 I got a skip... everything. After I solved the first face, the rest of the cube was solved. Got 1.81s, my average is 7.5s.

Scramble: F U' R' U F U' R'
Solve: x2 R U R' U' R U R'

EDIT: Just noticed the date of the last post... oops 
EDIT 2: Fixed the solve


----------



## Renslay (Apr 12, 2014)

RebelKeithy said:


> Today on the 2x2 I got a skip... everything. After I solved the first face, the rest of the cube was solved. Got 1.81s, my average is 7.5s.
> 
> Scramble: F U' R' U F U' R'
> Solve: R U R' U' R U R'
> ...



Your solution does not work.
Also, 3-gen scramble and 2-gen solution?


----------



## RebelKeithy (Apr 12, 2014)

I guess I should mention, the orientation is not the same for the scramble and solution. Do a x2 before the solve.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 12, 2014)

RebelKeithy said:


> Today on the 2x2 I got a skip... everything. After I solved the first face, the rest of the cube was solved. Got 1.81s, my average is 7.5s.
> 
> Scramble: F U' R' U F U' R'
> Solve: R U R' U' R U R'
> ...


It's ok haha. Out of all the threads to bump, this isn't a bad one. I just got a new 4x4 PB of 2:02.XX because of no parity's and a PLL skip. I average about 2:20 though, so i guess it's not that lucky.


----------



## TDM (Apr 12, 2014)

3 LL skips within a month; 2 were within 2 days. See sig.


----------



## Renslay (Apr 12, 2014)

RebelKeithy said:


> I guess I should mention, the orientation is not the same for the scramble and solution. Do a x2 before the solve.



Ah, okay, now it works.


----------



## CubezUBR (Apr 12, 2014)

4 move 2x2 2.43 accidental i didnt see it in inspection
roux easy first step and l6e skip with some auf stuff 22.xx
4x4 no parity oll skip and j perm


----------



## giorgi (Apr 12, 2014)

2x2 ll skip official at WGC Open 2014  1.62 Georgian NR single 4 move solution  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZrRe_pm90o


----------



## andrew52525 (Apr 13, 2014)

A friend got a 7.something OH solve, breaking the world record.
It was his first LL skip, and broke his normal solving PB as well, which was at around 8.5.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 13, 2014)

Just taught a girl how to solve one last night (which is a usual occurance) and the first 7 times she got to step three from when she started she already had 3 edges placed in the middle layer wrong. So the opposite of really good luck :/


----------



## Royiky (Apr 13, 2014)

4 move 2x2 solve(U2 R U R')the time was 0.80.


----------



## Bossman (Apr 13, 2014)

2 LL skips in 1 avg of 100 for 3x3. The first was the 4th solve 12.95(pb) then 99th solve 12.93 (pb)


----------



## Bossman (Apr 13, 2014)

2 LL skips in 1 avg of 100 for 3x3. The first was the 4th solve 12.95(pb) then 99th solve 12.93 (pb)


----------



## Nilsibert (Apr 13, 2014)

Extremely fluid F2L, look ahead spot on, and LL skip, hence my lucky PB. And I'm not even solidly sub 17 yet


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 13, 2014)

Got an official 3x3 14.84, which is around my PB for 3x3 outside of competition, it beat my previous comp PB by over 5 seconds. I use ortega corners first, I didn't even know it was such an amazing solve until I was finished lol.


----------



## unboundparticle (Apr 14, 2014)

I once got a 2 move cross and a PLL skip with no parity on my 4x4 one time. Ended up being a pretty quick solve, but I wasn't timing.


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 14, 2014)

I recently got 5 move XEOLine with EO done


----------



## ottozing (Apr 14, 2014)

At my second official competition when I averaged 14-15 seconds, I got a LL skip on a 3x3 solve and I dropped the cube at the end making a possible 10.xx single a 12.xx single. That was pretty annoying at the time :s


----------



## Dene (Apr 14, 2014)

I got lots of great friends nawwwwwww <3 

love you all
peace


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 14, 2014)

Dene said:


> I got lots of great friends nawwwwwww <3
> 
> love you all
> peace




Can't confirm.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 14, 2014)

I got a Z perm in OH, didn't know the 2 gen alg. At comp too.


----------

